# Always air in electric hotwater tank



## Ynot4me2 (May 16, 2013)

Help please!

2 months ago I replaced a broken 60 gallon electric water heater with a Giant Super Cascade 60 gallon electric water heater. Ever since then every morning (or 12 hour or so without using hot water) they have air coming out of the hot water faucets for the first 10 seconds or so. Just the hot water not the cold. 

The only difference between the 2 tanks is the inlet on the new tank is at the bottom of the tank as oppose to the traditional inlet and outlet being at the top of the tank. Also, when I re-did the plumbing for the inlet, I coverted from copper to Pex. 

The setup is as follows. Well pump -> Pressure tank -> water softener -> vacuum breaker -> hot water tank. All is copper 1/2" except from the vacuum breaker to the hotwater tank.

Tank is also on a cement basement floor but sitting on 1 1/2" insolating styrofoam as was the previous one. I also drainned the tank a few times and when filling it up, had all faucets opened and closed them from closest to farthest and let the air out from the pressure relief valve.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ynot4me2 said:


> Help please!
> 
> 2 months ago I replaced a broken 60 gallon electric water heater with a Giant Super Cascade 60 gallon electric water heater. Ever since then every morning (or 12 hour or so without using hot water) they have air coming out of the hot water faucets for the first 10 seconds or so. Just the hot water not the cold.
> 
> ...


Why not call a me too plumber for job on this?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Jnoshs?...Is that you?....:laughing:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

tommy plumber said:


> jnoshs?...is that you?....:laughing:


lmfao......


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

dear Moderator's.. please don't close post to early. this should be good:yes:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ynot4me2 said:


> Help please!
> 
> 2 months ago I replaced a broken 60 gallon electric water heater with a Giant Super Cascade 60 gallon electric water heater. Ever since then every morning (or 12 hour or so without using hot water) they have air coming out of the hot water faucets for the first 10 seconds or so. Just the hot water not the cold.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm Ynot4me2, Is your house on a septic tank or a sewer?


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

What kind of pressure tank? Galv with a a v c on it or captive air tank?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

You can't heat water with an air compressor, I've tried, it just makes them angry....


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ever since then every morning (or 12 hour or so without using hot water) they have air coming out of the hot water faucets for the first 10 seconds or so. Just the hot water not the cold.

HYDROGEN GAS REACTION BETWEEN WATER AND ANODE ROD ! :thumbsup:


*HYDROGEN GAS: Hydrogen gas can be produced in a hot water*
*system that has not been used for a long period of time (generally*
*two weeks or more). Hydrogen gas is extremely flammable and*
*explosive. To prevent the possibility of injury under these conditions,*
*we recommend the hot water faucet be opened for several*
*minutes at the kitchen sink before any electrical appliances which*
*are connected to the hot water system are used (such as a dishwasher*
*or washing machine). If hydrogen gas is present, there will*
*probably be an unusual sound similar to air escaping through the*
*pipe as the hot water faucet is opened. There must be no smoking*
*or open flame near the faucet at the time it is open.* :furious:


----------



## Ynot4me2 (May 16, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Hmmmm Ynot4me2, Is your house on a septic tank or a sewer?


 Septic tank. Not sure what that has to do with that.


----------



## Ynot4me2 (May 16, 2013)

JERRYMAC said:


> Ever since then every morning (or 12 hour or so without using hot water) they have air coming out of the hot water faucets for the first 10 seconds or so. Just the hot water not the cold.
> 
> HYDROGEN GAS REACTION BETWEEN WATER AND ANODE ROD ! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


It's most likely a magnesium anode. I'll replace it with an aluminum rod and see if that makes a difference. Any other ideas?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

This is not a DIY forum. Thread is closed...


----------

